
Helping underserved Kids find their own success in STEM - dnakano
http://ystemandchess.com
======
gus_massa
The 7th slide of
[http://ystemandchess.com/donate.html](http://ystemandchess.com/donate.html)
says

> _Linux (computer language)_

but it is an operative system.

Also, I'd strongly recommend to add Excel (or the FreeOffice/LibreOffice
equivalent). It is a very powerful tool and it is more friendly. You can do a
lot of usual data processing with it and get a nice result. I used it a lot in
the physics lab instead of other tools.

~~~
dnakano
Yes your totally right but easier to explain as language than an OS.

~~~
gus_massa
It's a good reason, but it will scare people that want to be mentors. Perhaps
you can try to find something that non experts can understand, but that is
also correct.

------
dnakano
We are Y STEM and Chess Inc. We teach underserved children chess, math, and
coding to empower them to pursue STEM majors/professions using STEM
professionals to teach. [http://ystemandchess.com](http://ystemandchess.com).

We provide Internet, Computers, Mentoring, College Application help, and
Financial Aid guidance.

Problem: Empower underserved kids to pursue STEM.

Solution: Online STEM program that is free to underserved kids that builds
STEM skills using chess, math, and coding to prepare them for success.

Current Facts: Teaching in-person classes with over 600 students. Finishing
our website to allow remote tutoring in chess and mentoring to scale
effectively. Starting classes with 4 schools with a total of about 200
students in India. Boise Schools to signup 12 Title 1 schools.

Our students!! Can’t upload photos.
[https://www.linkedin.com/feed/update/urn:li:activity:6701600...](https://www.linkedin.com/feed/update/urn:li:activity:6701600720589864960/)
The Redlich family, right to left is Stanley, 7, June, 9, and Shirley 13. June
has been in the program for 2 years and our first state chess Champion in
2018. June moved onto learning algebra to prepare for learning to code soon.
June’s focus is on becoming a software engineer ASAP to help support her
family. Stanley started the program in 2019. He started winning tournament
games consistently. Shirley started the program recently. She skipped the 6th
grade and is learning algebra right now.

What we need: We need a CTO to guide development. We need engineers in
Javascript, typescript, HTML and DevOps to help refine the website. See
[https://github.com/YSTEMandChess/app.ystemandchess.com](https://github.com/YSTEMandChess/app.ystemandchess.com)
We need community partners (i.e Shelters, Boys and Girls Clubs, etc) to scale
to new communities. We need computers to give to our students.

Want to donate or sponsor a child, [https://donorbox.org/y-stem-and-chess-inc-
learning-platform](https://donorbox.org/y-stem-and-chess-inc-learning-
platform).

Follow us: IG: stemwithstemy TW: @ystemandchess FB: ystemandchess LI:
linkedin.com/in/ystemandchessinc.

Email: devin@ystemandchess.com.

